# Hot Pink & Arabic Liner



## prsfynestmami (Dec 25, 2008)

I cranked up the contrast in these with Photoshop.. as u can see above the camera didn't do the colors justice:









Product List (MAC unless otherwise noted):
Eyes-=-=-=-
Sushiflower
Sugarwhite
Fab&Flashy
Black Creme Liner
Ardell Lashes
UDPP
Pure White Pigment
Fascinating Kohl
Feline Kohl
MUFE N75
Mystery
Lingering
Brow Set

Face-=-=-=-
MUFE HD Foundation
Invisible Set Powder
Dancing Light
MUFE N75
Peaches
Reflects Transparent Pink

Lip-=-=-=-
Pink Fuschia
Show Orchid


Thanks for your comments!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 25, 2008)

Beautiful!!! I love show orchid!!


----------



## raphdiaz (Dec 25, 2008)

very very gorgeous,you did a fantastic job.


----------



## bambidandi (Dec 25, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! gorgeeouss!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

OUUUUCCCHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's gorgeous. I like. I like a LOT.


----------



## Kitiara (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! This looks sooooo amazing.

I'm inlove with your brows, btw.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy crap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is so awesomely beautiful!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 25, 2008)

Beyond fierce. Absolutely stunning. And it takes a lot to inspire me but this definitely does! Wonderful job!!! I would LOVE to see a tutorial on it... especially the lining technique.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 25, 2008)

GIRL THIS IS FIERCE! Oh good lord. I am doing this next week! Thankyou for the inspiration, I love it.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 25, 2008)

Amazing as usual!  Your skin is sooo clear and smooth.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 25, 2008)

I love it!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 25, 2008)

Amazing! Absolutely love the color combo!


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 26, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!! OMG I LOOOOOVE that lip color


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 26, 2008)

wow, awesome!


----------



## drea522 (Dec 26, 2008)

stunning!! you have gorgeous skin!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, I'm speechless. Stunning!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 26, 2008)

woooooooooooooooooooow you are absolutely flawless. get a zit or something and you'll be easier to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you're amazing at blending and color combining ^^


----------



## prsfynestmami (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_woooooooooooooooooooow you are absolutely flawless. get a zit or something and you'll be easier to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you're amazing at blending and color combining ^^_

 
Thanks everyone!  claralikesguts - would it help if I told you I have naturally really dark undereyes and sideburns (as seen in photo above)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was my first time trying this eyeliner style.  Didn't know what I was doing and it just came out like this.  Not bad.  The creme liner is pretty good... I used Fix+ to wet the brush.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW, I can't stop staring! This is breathtaking and you are gorgeous! You have some amazing skills girl!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 26, 2008)

I actually gasped!!.. I love it!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 26, 2008)

very neat work!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW.. absolutely stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG, I loooove this!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Glad to see ya back!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 26, 2008)

Sickening! i love it mama....u rocked it out!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 26, 2008)

wow, thats GORGEOUS!!! Pink looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Padmita (Dec 26, 2008)

Just WOW!


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## mishameesh (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!  My jaw is still on the ground!!!!  TOTAL HOTNESS!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 26, 2008)

Immediately I thought Janet Jackson, your face is so super pretty. The make up ain't half bad either, kidding! You rocked it, can't wait to see more!


----------



## genie707 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 26, 2008)

Loves It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeba (Dec 26, 2008)

Whoa!!!!! your posts are always off the hook!!!! glad to see you post again!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW!!! i'd love to be good at lining


----------



## Assiee (Dec 26, 2008)

wow, it's awesome!!!


----------



## mac*lover (Dec 26, 2008)

wow, looks super hot !!! great job!!


----------



## mslips (Dec 26, 2008)

nice work! throw some green or blue contacts on and you'll look exactly like those arabian models, yer so pretty!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, copyright this as you owned this look


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 26, 2008)

wow so STUNNIN!!!!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 26, 2008)

Stunning !


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 26, 2008)

so hawt!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 26, 2008)

You look so gorgeous! I love the way you used those colors!!!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow this is superrrr superrr gorgeousss


----------



## snowkei (Dec 27, 2008)

it's AMAZING!


----------



## ruthless (Dec 27, 2008)

I love your eyeliner. Do you have a tut for it?


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 27, 2008)

you are AMAZING! its so nice to see you posting again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great look as always, the eyeliner looks perfect!


----------



## Snow_White (Dec 27, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW I love it!


----------



## tmc089 (Dec 27, 2008)

SOO so so pretty!! The pinks look so good on you, I especially love the lips!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG Gorgeous, absolutely stunning.


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 27, 2008)

oh my goodness! that is hellaaaaaa gorgeous! & i LOVEEE your skin! hella flawless!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 27, 2008)

holy shit thats gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 27, 2008)

you have such a gorgeous lip shape!


----------



## ksyusha (Dec 27, 2008)

so beautiful and exotic!!!


----------



## blessed11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, that's stunning!! Great job!


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 27, 2008)

:O this so beautiful.
Your skin is stunning. And that pink complements it, the colour suits you perfectly.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 27, 2008)

*gasp* holy cow...this is amazing! You're so gorgeous!


----------



## nongoma (Dec 27, 2008)

just brilliant....mad skill!


----------



## chirufus (Dec 27, 2008)

So dramatic...I love that.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 27, 2008)

awwww soooo pretty.. i love it


----------



## amurr (Dec 27, 2008)

awesome look, beautiful blending and perfect eyeliner! LOVE IT


----------



## nikki (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG!  This is amazing!! I am in love!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2008)

Those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Dec 28, 2008)

I love your looks, this is no exception, looks awesome


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 28, 2008)

dayum! this is fantasticobulous! I'm stealing this look


----------



## moonlit (Dec 28, 2008)

picture perfect.. so flawless.. you look fab!


----------



## JoannieCosme (Dec 28, 2008)

The arabic liner,, looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sushi. (Dec 28, 2008)

looks really nice!


----------



## MacArtist (Dec 28, 2008)

amazing


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 28, 2008)

This look is just amazing! wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## devin (Dec 28, 2008)

this look is amazing!! The colors are gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Sophie040 (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW! So gorgeous!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 29, 2008)

This is one of my VERY FAVORITE looks ever!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 29, 2008)

Holy cow, that's amazing!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 29, 2008)

Words escape me.  This is probably one the of the best I have seen since I have been on Specktra.  I haven't been on real long but this will always stick in my memory and I will one day attempt to re create this look.  magnificent


----------



## chocolatdiva (Dec 29, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW. This is AMAZING.


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, everything about this is perfect. Pure Hotness.


----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG, this is FABULOUS!!! I cannot seem to get the "white/highlighting" down very well. Working on it though....this is such inspiration!!!!


----------



## user47 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Flawless!*

*I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it!*


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Dec 29, 2008)

This goes 18 luv it and will be copying in the future ur liner is so on point hi5


----------



## burnitdown_x (Dec 29, 2008)

Gorgeous! and you have amazingggg eyebrows.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW!! Gorgeous


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Dec 29, 2008)

This look is BANGING!  Love the liner techniques!  You have to do a tutorial on the liner techniques...IT'S A MUST HAVE!


----------



## Xenofobi (Dec 30, 2008)

That is just flawless! And your skin is perfect. -jealous-


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 31, 2008)

this is hot! i love ur earrings too


----------



## hickle (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep, this look is hot.  You should do a tutorial and share it with us!


----------



## WileyCatyote (Jan 1, 2009)

I just found Specktranet and joined and I am already inspired by this look. I can't wait to try this out myself!

Thanks and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 1, 2009)

Perfectly Done!


----------



## amishmethlab (Jan 1, 2009)

That's beautiful.  I just may try something heavy again tomorrow, thanks for the inspiration.


----------

